# Was 2nd a preemie? Stats thread



## grace10209

Hi all
I tried to find a thread with just this info as I know it will help me to see and I'm sure will help others that are curious in the future.

Can you please post the following:

1) how many weeks when 1st preemie born, how long did they stay in hospital, any reason they came early or unknown

2) how many weeks when following preemies were born? How long did they stay in Hosp, etc?


----------



## grace10209

I'll start

1) dd came at 34w, spent 10 days in hospital, it's unknown why she came early
- labor just started randomly.

2) currently preg with #2, boy, I'll be 34w in 2 days.


----------



## AP

DD1 at 27+4. In hospital for 11.5 weeks. No reason known for her early arrival.

DD2 at 40+2 however, after being on the OPPTIMUM trial in the UK (researching progesterone and the protein for preterm labour) which included progesterone suppositries


----------



## grace10209

AtomicPink said:


> DD1 at 27+4. In hospital for 11.5 weeks. No reason known for her early arrival.
> 
> DD2 at 40+2 however, after being on the OPPTIMUM trial in the UK (researching progesterone and the protein for preterm labour) which included progesterone suppositries



Omg 40+2?????:dohh:
Holy moly!!!!


----------



## AP

grace10209 said:


> Omg 40+2?????:dohh:
> Holy moly!!!!

I know :blush: talk about each end of a spectrum :dohh:


----------



## grace10209

I'm hoping for 36, but I'll be honest and say I think I'd have trouble being 40. Everyday I'm waiting for it to happen, not sure I could take that for another 6 weeks :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## slongson

1st 38+6w boy 2nd 35+1w girl in 7 days. 3rd 34w girl (had steroids 12 hours before birth) 8 days pregnant with no4 boy hoping I have him after 37w xx waters broke with all 3 for unknown reasons went into labour on my own with the first ttwo but third had a bad trace so was induced straight away x


----------



## grace10209

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Srrme

1st. 28.6 weeks due to spontaneous premature labor. He stayed in the NICU for 60 days, growing and establishing feeds. 

2nd. 35 weeks due to spontaneous premature labor. I was on weekly progesterone injections with him. He stayed in the NICU for 3 weeks establishing feeds. 

3rd. 38.6 weeks. I was on progesterone injections until 36 weeks, and withheld from any intercourse, etc. during my pregnancy.


----------



## grace10209

Tx ladies, anyone else ?


----------



## 25weeker

I delivered at 25 weeks first pregnancy and 40+1 on my second. My first pregnancy was twins which is probably the reason.


----------



## mummytobe_93

This isn't me personally but my friend had:
ds1: born at 26 weeks 3 days
In hospital for 4 months
Ds2: born at 32 weeks in hospital for 5 weeks
DD1: born at 36 weeks out same day x


----------



## luckyhug

DD was 34 weeks, spent 11 days in hosp, short stint on cpap then just establishing feeds. 

DS was 35 weeks, he was a chunk at 6lb8oz, he spent 16 days in hosp establishing feeds. 

Both were PPROM, reason unknown. 

X


----------



## cheree89

1st born at 30 weeks from pprom. Nicu for 6 weeks.

2nd born at 39+6. Weekly P17 shots from 16-36 weeks. Bedrest then modified bedrest following 2 day hospitalization at 30 weeks for ptl.

9 weeks preggo now. I'm sure I'll be a bit jumpy at the 30 week mark.


----------



## Dinah93

1st was 28+0 due to pre-e and hellp syndrome. 101 days in nicu. 

2ns was 29+1 due to reverse flow in the cord. 63 days in nicu.


----------



## grace10209

Thanks
For the responses. I'll be 36w tomorrow and can't believe I made it this far. When will this boy come?


----------



## alibaba24

my first day was born at 34+5 she was in scbu for 4 weeks she was born early due to iugr 3lb 3oz

second daughter was born at 41+3 8lb 4oz no complications healthy full termer


----------



## sethsmummy

good luck hun! fx he stays put for another week at least :D 

xx


----------



## Emma93

My 1st was born October 1st 2013 at 34+0 due to reduced movements caused by fetal distress. She spent 18 days in nicu.

I'm now 25+2 and fully expecting another prem x


----------



## rbourre

My first was born at 29+5 because of pre-eclampsia and placental abruption. 62 day stay (but only 26 days in the nicu, the rest were just in the nursery at the local hospital)

My second born at 38+6, induced because my BP started to rise and wanted baby out before anything worse happened. Came home at a day and a half old. Very different experience. He's 5 months old and weighs less than 7 pounds less than my 2.5 year old.


----------



## Fleur29

Dd: 34+4 - no one knows why she came early. 9 days in nicu just feeding and growing, no breathing support or anything
Ds: 40+10 (!) - he was 3 whole lb heavier than his sister!


----------



## chistiana

What an interesting thread! My first was not a premie, born at 38+4. My 2nd was born at 35+2 not 100% why she was early but went into spontaneous labor plus I had a septum in my uterus. I m currently 29w5d with my third, planning to take stitch out at 38w but terrified I might go into labor again way earlier!


----------



## staky89

My first was born at 28+6 due to preeclampsia. She was 2pound3 and spent 8 weeks in hospital. 

Currently 29+6 with another girl. Been told she's on the small side so having weekly growth scans. But placenta working well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## miraclemomma

First DS was born at 30+4 - 5 1/2 weeks in NICU/SCBU establishing feeds, growing and billi lights - PPROM
Currently 23+4 with DS2, getting nervous about early labour but chances are apparently only 1/8. Can I ask when and how they decide on progesterone shots?! It's never been mentioned to me!! TIA x


----------



## myra

My first was born 29w 3 days (PProm at 27w- then hospital bed rest til birth). I was given 2 rounds of steroid shots for his lungs before birth. He was in the NICU for 77 days. 

Currently 33w 5d with baby #2. Weekly progesterone shots (until 36weeks). 

Miraclemomma- when I met with my doc at our first ultrasound, progesterone shots was the course he recommended since it's shown to be effective for most women at reducing pre-term birth due to cervix shortening (mine was only 3mm at 26w with my 1st) I think I started taking shots at 18weeks. It's worth asking your doc if that is an option for you at this time.


----------



## Srrme

miraclemomma said:


> First DS was born at 30+4 - 5 1/2 weeks in NICU/SCBU establishing feeds, growing and billi lights - PPROM
> Currently 23+4 with DS2, getting nervous about early labour but chances are apparently only 1/8. Can I ask when and how they decide on progesterone shots?! It's never been mentioned to me!! TIA x


My oldest was born at 28.6 weeks due to spontaneous premature labor, so my Doctor immediately offered me weekly progesterone shots during my 2nd pregnancy. I was on them for my 3rd too, and now again for my 4th.


----------



## Spiffynoodles

First was born at 38+4, so not a preemie

Second came at 36+6, so barely a preemie. Had an Irritable Uterus with lots of contractions from 29 weeks on.

Third came at 35+0, was admitted to the NICU for observation, but left the hospital when I did. Also had an Irritable Uterus with him, with contractions starting at 15 weeks.


----------



## chistiana

Just an update from me... As I said 1st was 38+4, 2nd 35+2 and now 3rd 39+1!


----------



## Srrme

My 4th was born at 38 weeks. Weekly natural progesterone injections until 36 weeks. Spontaneous labor at 38 weeks.


----------



## myra

An update from me-

First was born 29w 3d and second was born at 38w (I was on weekly progesterone shots until 35 weeks)


----------



## Emma93

An update! My 2nd was indeed another prem. I had said I fully expected another premature baby. She's 5 weeks old now and today is her due date!


----------



## ClaireMommaB

DS1 was born at 40+5
DD was born at 39+6
DS2 was 28 weeks exactly (PPROM)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My first baby boy was 18+2 due to incompetent cervix

My second baby boy was 31+5 unknown reason, possibly untreated urine infection irritated uterus.

Waiting on a third baby lol


----------



## eppgirl

My first was born 39+5 emergency csection due to pre-e and failure to progress after induction plus my cervix was squeezing his head, my twins were born 36+0 repeat csection due to pre-e.


----------



## miraclemomma

I can now say no. DS1 born at 30+4 due to PPROM at 29+6, DS2 not arrived yet but I'm currently 37+4!!!! Officially term!!! Woop woop! Xx


----------



## BeautifulRose

first was born at 34+4 6 day nicu stay. My water broke.She is now a happy healthy almost 4 year old starting PreK in 2 weeks 

second was born at 35 weeks exactly roomed with me and left with me. I was on weekly progesterone shots and took some pill every 4 hours to stop contractions that started at 33 weeks. He was hell bent on coming.


----------



## misspriss

First was born at 33+5, induced due to severe pre-e. Spent 18 days in the NICU, mostly just feeding/growing. 

Second was born at 39+6, also induced, due to rising BP and my history of severe pre-e. She stayed 1.5 days due to 24 hr testing and being born late at night. 

Given my body's poor response to induction, if it were not for my health issues I would probably carry my babies past term easy...


----------



## slongson

First born at 38+6 2nd 35+1 jaundiced but stayed with me on ward 3rd 34+6 jaundiced but stayed with me and 4th 34+6 but born with group b step menigitus and septecima so had a 15 day nicu stay


----------



## Sophiasmom

DD born at 35w by EMCS due to severe pre-e. 12 days in NICU. (Breech) breathing issues and feeding issues

DS1 born at 37w5d by CS due to ICP. 24 hrs in NICU for breathing issues (also breech)

DS2 born at 37w1d by CS due to ICP, PIH and mild pre-e (labs and BP elevated more day of CS) no NICU stay but he was SGA. (Also breech)


----------



## Srrme

Update.

1st was born at 28.6 weeks. Spontaneous labor.

2nd was born at 35 weeks. Weekly progesterone shots. Spontaneous labor immediately after intercourse. 

3rd was born at 38.6 weeks. Weekly progesterone shots until 36 weeks, and withheld from intercourse.

4th was born at 38 weeks. Twice a week natural-progesterone shots until 37 weeks, and withheld from intercourse.


----------

